# pioneer DEH535



## vipertech2001 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am having a problem with my deck. I have a Pioneer DEH-535 cd player in my truck. All of the sudden, it won't allow me to insert a cd, it will eject it out just fine, but won't insert. If I disconnect the power to it, put the cd in as far as I can and, reconnect the power, only then will it take the cd in. Any idea why?


----------



## Magrocha (Nov 7, 2012)

Well , the mechanism is prob bad.. Make sure all the power is getting the right juice..yellow goes to the battery(constant 12 v) the red goes to ignition( when you turn the key) black is ground! Make sure your ground is SOLID!!and grab a multimeter test it..when the car is off the constant should be 12 v and when the car is running should be 13 or 14..TEST ..TEST.. TEST...most of the problems is a bad connection..or lose wire..if everything is good ..(its a good idea to test out of the car also ..with a 12v battery)..if the problem still there..is time for a new radio buddy!!


----------

